# Via Nirone 7 Pricing



## cdownard (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm new. So that's out of the way. 

I haven't talked to any dealers yet as where I live there aren't any for Bianchi but I'm interested in the 2011 105 build. But I couldn't help but be skeptical of the suggested MSRP on Bianchiusa.com. $1299 for full 105? I just don't see that as likely. 

I live in Dover, New Hampshire and I think the closest dealer is a little more than an hour, but I won't be ready to purchase till the Spring. Just wondering if anyone else thought that was low as well. I'm imagining it more like $1600... Which kind of makes me want to look for a 2010 in the veloce. But I doubt there will be one around by the time I'm ready to buy.

Thanks in advance, and there are some really lovely bikes posted here. I've really enjoyed lurking and staring at them everyday.

-Christopher.


----------



## MetaOrbit (Aug 22, 2010)

$1299 might be right. The Via Nirone frames are straight aluminum for 2011 (instead of previous years which had carbon seat stays) and though I can't remember they might have spec'd some lower end components outside of the drivetrain to keep the cost down for 2011.


----------



## cdownard (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah, I didn't realize they lost the carbon seat stays. Might be worth looking for a 2010 when the time comes then. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*2011 Via Nirone 7 105*










You could run into trouble finding a 2010 Via Nirone 7 105 with this kind of paint job (yeah, Bianchis should have as much celeste on them as possible).

I wouldn't put too much into those carbon stays either. Wheels and tires are more important for comfort.


----------



## cdownard (Oct 1, 2010)

It's a gorgeous paint job. I was thinking the veloce setup but if seat stays don't matter too much then $1299 is perfect.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Yea, sorry for that. I did mean a 2010 Veloce.

From what I read the new for 2011 105 is good stuff for the money. And this comes from a Campagnolo kind of guy.

The Maddux/Jalco wheelset, labeled (Bianchi) Reparto Corse, is maybe the weakest part of the package. But the frame is more than good enough for a future wheel upgrade. You might also try to get something better when you buy the bike too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm new too - hello everyone!!
After shopping for what seemed like forever, I purchased the 2011 Via Narone 7 105 today for $1109 :thumbsup: . I'm somewhat ashamed to admit, that while the bike had everything I was looking for, the final decision was based simply on the fact that I thought the bike looked better than everything else in the respective class - I must add that I test rode a million bikes and this felt at least equal to my second choice, Felt z85.
So now off to learn everything I can about clipless peddles and shoes (and how to shift most efficiently).


----------



## cdownard (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for the input. Especially on your decision to purchase it (and for 1109 holy cow). I was thinking the seat stays would be really important but you're right, of course, wheels are going to make the biggest difference.

I'm purchasing it for the 124 mile triple bypass out of denver. My fiancée's father has ridden it every year for the last 14 or so and he's in his 60s now. I'm 26 and that just makes me feel like I have to do it. Not to be competitive but just as a fitness thing. Probably not this coming summer but the following (we have a baby due in April and I won't be able to purchase the bike till a bit after that I imagine).

I'm a bigger rider as well (6'3", currently 230 after losing 100 in the last year; should be 200-210 by spring) so I figured I'd be upgrading the wheels pretty quickly anyway. 

I'm really interested to know how you like your new bike on a long ride. As soon as you get a good long ride in let me know! And post a picture! I'm jealous of all the infinitos in this forum but it's way out of my price range till i'm done with law school so I would love to see the nirones that are out there


----------



## Martin_2 (Oct 5, 2010)

$1109 is a great price. I am also new here. Chasing a Bianchi as well. I live in Andover, MA. Called around, and the folks at a shop in NH have it for the MSRP..wonder where you got at that $. I was measured to ride a 55. The folks at Wheelworks did not have much inventory left. :-( 
I was directed to buy a Trek, but I like the Bianchi's more.


----------



## handesign (Aug 25, 2010)

I purchased the 2011 Via Nirone 7 105 couple weeks a go. No regrets. I am sure there is some incremental improvement over carbon seat stays from 2010 Via Nirone 7 but I didn't notice it to be a deal breaker and I didn't want to spend $400 more for 2010 model. 

But what really sold me was the celeste paint scheme!  It looks fantastic!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Martin_2,

Do like I did and have your LBS owner order the bike you want from his Bianchi rep. I paid cash for my 2011 Infinito. It took about 5 days for it to arrive from the warehouse in California, but it was well worth the wait. I wasn't going to settle for a Specialized, Giant, or Trek, which nearly everyone around here rides. I wanted something unique and different. Something made special with pride and tradition.


----------



## Martin_2 (Oct 5, 2010)

I looked at you Bike's pictures. :eek6:

What a great Bike! Infinito. I do not have the $ to go for it though.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Martin_2,

But your LBS owner can still order the bike you want from his rep. In years past, They can order anything as long as the warehouse has it in stock. You're not limited by what the LBS has on hand.


----------



## Martin_2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks, will do that this weekend. Hopefully I get to ride it before it's not too late


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Martin_2,

You'll still have a chance to ride if you order it this weekend. It shouldn't take more than 7 days to arrive. I saw Greg Lemond was riding a bike in the dead of winter at his Montana retreat. There was snow on the ground and he was pedaling away on a mountain bike. I saw someone had posted a picture of their Bianchi in the snow. The poster said he has over 6K riding in snowy conditions. For me, that's too extreme. I live in Florida and have a hard time getting motivated to ride when the temp dips down into the 40's and 50's. I'm used to riding when the temp is in the high 80's to 90's with high humidity.

Anyway, good luck with your new ride.


----------



## cdownard (Oct 1, 2010)

And then post pictures!


----------



## newbiie (Sep 21, 2010)

This is one of the bikes I'm interested in buying. Anybody got a little more info on it or comparisons to other bikes like the CAAD9, Allez,etc...?


----------

